# Getting excited for Midday Faire TODAY!



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Whoopee!

Is it still at 12 noon? Anyone have a linkypoo?

I'm excited to see the wealth of fluff promised. :LOL Who knows if I'll buy anything, but it will be fun to look at different fluffage assembled in one place, no?


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

I cant wait!!!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I'll be teaching class...







but I might let my students out early for it!!!









But, NO! I have to be good.







I have Daisy Doodles custom slot coming due soon. Got to think practical!!!


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
. Got to think practical!!!

Why start now?


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
But, NO! I have to be good. ... Got to think practical!!!









there did I knock the sense out of you yet?









:LOL


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I can't wait either!! I think I'll hold off on naptime tomorrow so that both babies are asleep for Noon!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

http://www.middayfaire.com/









I like to provide easy access


----------



## strikeapose (Jun 30, 2004)

will it be so overloaded the server will go down? What do you think?


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

My glasses must be foggy, b/c I'd swear some of y'all were my wagon-mates for a while. Or is middayfaire sort of like home base (safe zone) for wagoneers?









and now some of my favoritest (love that word) icons:



































:









And heres me (if I'm not deep in work solutions) tomorrow







and







: and







at the treats. I can't buy, and I don't want to mess up the abilities of those who can shop (I always feel guilty just lurking at a stalking when I worry about the site crashing or something). Hopefully they'll leave pictures up for a while so I can see the pretty things for others. (not a sympathy ploy-- I have lots'o'diapers, which is why I really shouldn't be buying til I clean/sell through the stuff I have)

This has been another irrelevant post by yours truly.
















:


----------



## nmanville (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh, I cant wait!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama.Virg*
My glasses must be foggy, b/c I'd swear some of y'all were my wagon-mates for a while. Or is middayfaire sort of like home base (safe zone) for wagoneers?










Heehee Virg...







: Here let me wipe off your glasses for you.







You crack me up. :LOL

Morning bump! Get your paypal ready ladies. T minus 3 hours 20 minutes (they're on EST right?







).


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
I'll be teaching class...







but I might let my students out early for it!!!









But, NO! I have to be good.







I have Daisy Doodles custom slot coming due soon. Got to think practical!!!

Claire, I'd love to have a teacher like you!!!!









I'll be there, but just to see what's to see.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Are they opening today for sure?? I haven't gotten any notices or anything so I was wondering if they were putting it off a bit. I hope I can snag some pixie pants for DS for fall/winter.


----------



## Momto2boysNagirl (Aug 24, 2003)

Me too! I dreamt about it :LOL


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Noon in what time zone??

Someone said Central~~is that right??


----------



## nurse131 (Feb 8, 2004)

I just checked the yahoo group and they are on CST. But there isn't any posting of the opening date. It said there would be a week long grand opening celebration but that the opening date had yet to be announced.

I know I heard Aug 10th somewhere









Anyone know for sure?


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Is today the 10th?







: I really need to get myself a calendar!


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
Is today the 10th?







: I really need to get myself a calendar!


:LOL Yes, it is.


----------



## nmanville (Feb 13, 2004)

OMG!!!!!!!! CST????? What time is that in EST? I can't do the time zone thing. HELP!


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Wow! I bet it's going to be fabulous. I also think it's odd that we haven't had any emails and the site is still pretty bare bones - doesn't even list who is there etc. But I suppose the mamas have it all in hand. It's not like we are not here talking it up!


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

CST is one hour behind EST.







So, 1:00pm for the east coasters.

Will that page just become full of diapers and goodies, or am I just missing something? Can you get past that page to see anything more yet?


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
:LOL Yes, it is.

Thanks!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

There yahoo group hasn't announced an opening day yet. I wonder if they are really opening today? Maybe someone has some insider information?


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I swear I saw August 10th in an MDC mama's sig!!


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
I swear I saw August 10th in an MDC mama's sig!!









I did too. It was on Stephanie from Mudpies Babies (NowOrNever) siggy.







I saw it yesterday and her siggy didn't say opening Aug 10, it said opening tommorow- which is now today!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

What mama's are part of it? We can find her and check her sig!!! That make me sound like some psychotic stalker doesn't it? Well, if the diaper fits........


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

And I just saw it in jmreinke (Grow me a Rainbow) siggy! It said opening August 10th!









ETA: But I think it's weird that no notices were send out through their yahoo group.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Well, from reading the little thingy on their webpage, it sounds like the old Tuesday Bear crew. In which case, I may need to stalk to see if Soft Landings is still there!


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

They are opening right in the middle of naptime...I can't miss my nap!

I emailed dh and asked him to stalk at work with his DSL.... :LOL


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Holli, the Maypoles sound beautiful! I am going to be watching the mudpies!~


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Yes, it is today. Don't ask me how I know I just do. I also know that the KSS is going to knock you hyenas down. May I just say that today if any is a day to get your butts off the wagon and do some serious stalking. I have seen the light....and it is good.
Wagon smagon


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

These are the artisans I've heard of so far...I don't even know what all of them make (still a newbie I guess!), but looking forward to being wowed!

Patchwork Pixie
Kool Sheep Soakers
Finicky Llama
Dewdrop Diapers
Moss Feet Shoes
Mudpie Babies
Dolls By Nature
Bajo Boutique
My Child's Garden
Bizzy B Hive
Mother & Child Creations
Owen & Ollie Quilts
The Soap Deck
Elliebelly
Whimsical Earth
Brian's Woodshop
Grow Me A Rainbow
Honey Beeds


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

: it just keeps getting better!

And Shelly did they threaten to string you up by your toes if you got more specific?







I too have seen the light from over the side of that wagon shmagon - it blinded me so much I fell right off and haven't been back on since


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

I can't wait to see what will be there! My biggest fear is trying to figure out sizing since not every WAHM runs the same. I guess you just need to run and buy and figure it out later. :LOL


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

the email that just went out...


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Ummm I might have to hop off the wagon for a few minutes today (I don't have a KSS and would really love one)







but then who wouldn't









:LOL


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Lets just say the KSS is a mystical soaker and the momma that snags it will have to frame it :LOL
I am so in love I may have to leave the house.
hmmm but my kids are sick








I might just give it a whirl. Anyone up for a soaker time share? :LOL


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Shelly---a time share...love the idea!









I think I'm just so overwhelmed by all the choices (just got back from browsing the galleries) that I wouldn't know where to start!


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, I can kiss the dreams of snagging anything at MDF good bye. It's being powered by Hyena Cart. I know many of you love it, but it's the kiss of death to an old heyna like me (slow reflexs and all). I did see the picture of the KSS soaker (go check your emails mamas). Can I just say OMG! Once again Karen just astounds me. It's truely a beautiful work of art and it does need to be framed!


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:

Well, I can kiss the dreams of snagging anything at MDF good bye. It's being powered by Hyena Cart.
Yep, same here. I always got lucky at stockings before, but since Hyena Cart I have gotten zippo, zilch, nada. And I am dying for a small KSS on Thursday. Just one for my new baby!


----------



## GnomeyNewt (Jun 2, 2004)

This anticipation is almost tooooo much to handle!


----------



## nurse131 (Feb 8, 2004)

Quote:

I think I'm just so overwhelmed by all the choices (just got back from browsing the galleries) that I wouldn't know where to start!
If I read correctly the galery shows some of each artisans previous work, not what will be stocked today.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

T minus 30 minutes and counting


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Holli, do you want help stalking? As much as I would love that KSS I know my DH would have a heart attack if I actually got it. But I would love to try and help you get that for little Lily's bum.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Anyone want to help me stalk for a pair of patchwork pixie wool pants?







please?









T minus 16 minutes and counting


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

It's so crazy, because we have no idea what we're going for. I swear it's going to take me forever to figure out what I want... and then it might be gone!!!

How trim are BBH AIOs? Anyone know? I like Daisy Doodles. That trim?


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
It's so crazy, because we have no idea what we're going for. I swear it's going to take me forever to figure out what I want... and then it might be gone!!!

How trim are BBH AIOs? Anyone know? I like Daisy Doodles. That trim?


I know! I'm afraid that I'll grab something and then find something that I like more later. Since I shouldn't even be buying in the first place, that will really get me in trouble. I usually suck at hyena cart, so I'm kind of sort of hoping I do today too then I won't have to







: from DH when the CC statement comes. Darn PP still isn't working too.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

My hyena fingers are ready Holli!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

so... if we want to buy something from more than one "Store" do we have to do hyena check out separately for each one and then go back ??


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi Ho Hi Ho its off to stalk we go


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

soaker time-share - I LOVE IT!!!!

Really I do







:


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

no one wants to help me get pwp wool pants.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*







no one wants to help me get pwp wool pants.


You need new tires mama, it's for your own good!


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

I am definately not a hyena, so I know I won't snag anything.







The maypole designs sound beautiful and I would love to get something with it, but I know I won't be quick enough.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Julia what size? What colors?

I can't buy anything for me :cry


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Julia, with the hyenacart can only hold one item then check it out right away. I think you'll get one chance and one chance only.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
You need new tires mama, it's for your own good!

















stop being practical! :LOL practical is out the window this afternoon...


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Julia what size? What colors?

I can't buy anything for me :cry

why nothing for you!?!!? what?!

I think she's only stocking mediums, which works for us







and gender neutral colors (ie no pink, but blue's ok)


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*







stop being practical! :LOL practical is out the window this morning...


Just teasin' ya! Oh yeah, it's out the window I'm actually going to try a make a purchase!! Wagon smagon! In my mind I'm trying to figure out what to sell to balance out!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

WOW! 116 shoppers!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Get your F5 working, mamas


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

I can feel the adrenaline building up!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

it's going to get very quiet on this thread for a few minutes! :LOL


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

man - I've got butterflies. Don't stone me...but nothing is seeming to pique my interest. I'm not even going to try for the KSS soaker. Actually, I might have a shot, if I go for anything else ! LOL I would like some wool pants.


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
it's going to get very quiet on this thread for a few minutes! :LOL

So true. :LOL


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Bizzy Bee's Gallery has me drooling!


----------



## rkimb74 (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't see anything to buy.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Holli, Look in your hubby's eMail


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

20 seconds to sold out!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustLia23*
Holli, Look in your hubby's eMail










Did you get it for her?? I tired but couldn't. Oh if you did that would be so wonderful!!!!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustLia23*
Holli, Look in your hubby's eMail









How great!

But they aren't sending email confirmation since it slows the server.







She should probably just email Karen.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

oops double post...


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

ugh, i got the email box on both the butter and wine pwp pants but got neither.







i really wanted those yellow ones!


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

I want to cry.







I really, really, really wanted that dragon fitted prefold diaper!







I *love* dragons!
I suck at stalking.


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

Okay I'm done shopping for today. :LOL

I spent $54 at Kiwi Pie and $60 for the Patchwork Pixie shirt/pant set.







:


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Yep, I got it. It did cost a pretty penny, but it's soooo beautiful! Holli, if you don't want it I'm sure another mamma here will take it off your hands.


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustLia23*
Yeah, I got it. It was 120.00, but she said she wanted help stalking for it. Holli if you don't want it, I'm sure another mamma will.

*faints* I know she said sticker shock but egads! It is gorgeous though.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Congrats Holli! I tried but I see Augustlia got it for you!! And if you decide you don't want them I will gladly take it!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Wow some of that stuff was yummy!


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

I was about to buy a mudpies salad bar- then I looked at the price. Is that right: $40 for one fitted diaper?


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Wow! I think that cover is beautiful. I wonder how much time it took. <sigh> Gorgeous.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Yeah I saw that, and 72 dollars for a rainbow of prefolds


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *norcalmommy*
I was about to buy a mudpies salad bar- then I looked at the price. Is that right: $40 for one fitted diaper?

Nevermind- I see that it's a cover/diaper set!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *norcalmommy*
I was about to buy a mudpies salad bar- then I looked at the price. Is that right: $40 for one fitted diaper?


I think it's for a fitted and a cover.


----------



## Porphy (Apr 15, 2004)

Can't wait for Celtic day!! Wait, yes I can I might be lured into spending $$!!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Wait wait I just read it, its a cover and a You Pick diaper! Thats a cute idea, somebody ought to snag that!!!
Where are all the gardners?


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I bought the rainbow of prefitteds and a wool ball set to make myself feel better.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Ah, Holli, that's great. Worth the money for the enjoyment it will bring you. I was all ready to go for the mudpies but I only saw one. then later she added. My dilemma is that I'm not all over the veggies or I would use it to stock up on some fitteds and I have to get a PUL cover with it that I just don't think I would use. that's how I got one of my other fitteds for OC and the cover (pretty as it) just sits here. I liked the PP pants too - they look great.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Anyone get something, get to PP, but get no confirmation email yet?


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Wait wait I just read it, its a cover and a You Pick diaper! Thats a cute idea, somebody ought to snag that!!!
Where are all the gardners?

It's very cute- I







it! But we already have a green peas AIO - this set is really nice, though


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Anyone get something, get to PP, but get no confirmation email yet?

I pp the grape pants but no confirmation yet????


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

It says that they don't send confirmations. So I think if you paid through pp then you got it.


----------



## KermitMissesJim (Feb 12, 2004)

Quote:

I bought the rainbow of prefitteds and a wool ball set to make myself feel better.
If you have buyer's remorse on the rainbow of prefitteds LMK! I am dying for some of those and TOTALLY missed them on the list! I would have snagged them if I'd seen them. :LOL


----------



## MeganW (Jul 11, 2004)

Does anyone know what size the fabfold premium prefitted dipes fit from Grow me a rainbow?


----------



## resimom (Jul 16, 2004)

we have some, they fit about 15 lbs up to about 30 (?)


----------



## MeganW (Jul 11, 2004)

thanks for replying to me


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

So, did Holli get the KSS??? Oh my heck! That was just beautiful!!!










































:


----------

